
NSA now pumps raw feeds to FBI, DEA, DHS - krenoten
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3283349-Raw-12333-surveillance-sharing-guidelines.html
======
willstrafach
This headline is highly inaccurate. It is clearly stated that requests must be
made for specific raw SIGINT, and there are heavy restrictions applied.

Whether or not this is OK or not can surely be up for debate, but it is not
helpful to phrase headlines in a manner which relays a false message.

